# Butcher Paper



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

What major chains carry uncoated butcher paper? so far I have just been using some banner paper from Staples but want to compare prices. Thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I buy mine at Sam's club.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

U-Line Shipping Supply Specialists


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I get mine from Sam's club , it's an item that costs to much for shipping otherwise


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

What is it used for in Sublimation? Sorry, just starting and not really smart about these things.


----------



## Sroufe7 (Oct 10, 2010)

mickipke said:


> What is it used for in Sublimation? Sorry, just starting and not really smart about these things.


It's what is used to protect the press and sublimating items. 

Paper
Sublimation transfer paper
Sublimating item (t-shirt, ext...)
Paper


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Uline is where I get it from...but it on the roll and the dispenser. Works great.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Uline is where I get it from...but it on the roll and the dispenser. Works great.


Same here...$37/roll.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I got mine from a custom framing wholesaler... it is more like a heavy brown kraft paper than a thinner butcher paper.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Uline is where I get it from...but it on the roll and the dispenser. Works great.


got a model number ? so many on there. dispenser be nice.

thanks
mark


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

To clarify on the ULINE product I am using, it is S-3579 Kraft Paper, 36".


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

DEFIANT said:


> To clarify on the ULINE product I am using, it is S-3579 Kraft Paper, 36".


I only use the 18" model. My press is only 16x20, so no need for a bigger roll.
http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-3574/Kraft-Paper-Wrap/30-lb-Kraft-Paper-Roll-18-x-1200


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Does the cutter/dispenser stay in place when pulling and ripping the paper off ? How about when the roll is about gone ? 
I currently been using this
Gordon Paper Co., Inc. White Tarpon Butcher Paper - Sam's Club

I can't recall what paper weight is tho. 
Any real difference betwee the two ?

Wonder if the sams club would fit on the cutter ? Should you think ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> Does the cutter/dispenser stay in place when pulling and ripping the paper off ? How about when the roll is about gone ?
> I currently been using this
> Gordon Paper Co., Inc. White Tarpon Butcher Paper - Sam's Club
> 
> ...



How much is that roll at Sams? I am not a member so I went to Smart and Final and got about the same size roll for $20.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

18.88 at my sams club


----------

